

Show HN: Braavoo.com – Instant Recognition for Happy Teams. Direct Beta Access - Braavoo
https://app.braavoo.com/users/sign_up

======
Braavoo
Direct access to our Beta. Would love to get your feedback (beta@braavoo.com)
on the concept, the UI, the value proposition and every other advice! General
info on the website itself: www.braavoo.com

THANKS!

~~~
feroz1
Will check out the site in a sec, but I love the name!

~~~
Braavoo
Thanks a lot!!

We made a little note on our website why we chose this name, a dictionary
says: The italian word "bravo" is used to express approval, especially of a
performance. To shout "bravo." To express approval and gratitude of a
performance, a form of saying 'well done.'

Saying Braavoo! suggests an iteration on this and we hope it adds even more
value to the original meaning, that's why we chose the name.

